# first timer wish me luck



## learnin to gro (Oct 9, 2006)

ok first grow germinated 3 weeks ago thursday.  started with cfls then switched to 400 watt hps 8 days ago.  6 white widows bought from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com i germed 8 and 2 died so i will post pics but can someone give me a link to tell me how to post pics


----------



## Pinero06 (Oct 9, 2006)

to upload pics goto www.tinypic.com.. upload ur image and copy n paste the IMG link ..


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 9, 2006)

hey thanks but is there anything i can do without uploading my pics to some website.  that just doesnt make me feel comfortable


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Oct 9, 2006)

Look forward to following your grow, before soon you will be changing that screen name. To upload pics I click on this....


----------



## rockydog (Oct 9, 2006)

Sending much MOJO your way. Good growing


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 10, 2006)

*Good luck on your grow and here is some GREEN MOJO for ya. If you are still having problems getting your pics up give me a yell and i will give ya a hand.  *


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 10, 2006)

just wanted to say good luck with your grow its my first to. good luck would lie to see pics so i could compare to my grow


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 10, 2006)

ok got some pics my setup is slightly ghetto at the moment but igot my second hps coming and two vented reflectors in a weekso here are my pics one big healthy one and 5 similar to the other one


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2006)

*Your babies are looking good. Are they yellow looking or is that just the picture? Also here is a better way to download your pics so you don't have to use a link. *

*1) First you hit the post reply button*
*2) Click on manage attachments*
*3) Then click browse*
*4) Locate your picture or pictures*
*5) Right click on your picture*
*6) Stroll down to open with*
*7) Then click on paint*
*8) Click on image at the top of the page*
*9) Click on sketch/skew*
*10) Change the numbers in the top two boxes from 100 to 25*
*11) Then click ok*


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 12, 2006)

the yellow is just the pics you know hps colored.  i have another setup coming with reflector switchable ballast.  ill put a mh 400 watt in there and an hps 400 watt in there also just changed rooms they are in there new home for good.  and transplanted into 5 gal buckets.  ill post up pics tonight.  they are very green but one looks like it has more broad leaves whilethe other more thin leaves.  do these anomalies happen with seeds from the same strain.  or coud i have gotten mixed seeds ill post side by sides for you pros to give comment.  thanks for the reply TBG


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 13, 2006)

hey do you guys think thes are the same strain also how fast do you think these are growing from their third week since popping through the dirt thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 14, 2006)

*They are looking pretty good for being only 3 weeks old from seed. It's hard to tell if they are the same strain. Did you get all the seeds from the same place? About all i can say is Indica's have fat wide leaves and Sativa's have thin leaves. *


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 14, 2006)

i bought the seeds from the same place and they were in the same ten pack but they look slightly different they are young though.   also they have been transplanted three times in three weeks(wont do that again)maybe thats why they are kind of slow.   anyways i bought a digital switchable ballast put in a 400 watt MH and it worked great........ for 24hours anyways then it went kaput @#$$%#^  oh well.  so i think it might be the bulb so i go buy a 42 $ bulb at home dope and find out that its the ballast.  so now i must shi9p it back and wait for a new one so now im back to 400 watt HPS only.   oh well ill live.  ill update in a few days.   hey im surprised noone really cares about my grow usually people are so enthusiastic about em .  well maybe once my babes grow into a couple of girls   thanks again TBG


----------



## dream grower (Oct 14, 2006)

Good Luck Friend!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 15, 2006)

learnin to gro said:
			
		

> i bought the seeds from the same place and they were in the same ten pack but they look slightly different they are young though. also they have been transplanted three times in three weeks(wont do that again)maybe thats why they are kind of slow. anyways i bought a digital switchable ballast put in a 400 watt MH and it worked great........ for 24hours anyways then it went kaput @#$$%#^ oh well. so i think it might be the bulb so i go buy a 42 $ bulb at home dope and find out that its the ballast. so now i must shi9p it back and wait for a new one so now im back to 400 watt HPS only. oh well ill live. ill update in a few days. hey im surprised noone really cares about my grow usually people are so enthusiastic about em . well maybe once my babes grow into a couple of girls thanks again TBG


*Yes transplanting 3 times in 3 weeks could have shocked them a bit but overall they look good. Like ya said they are a bit stretched but they will be ok. I have noticed lately that members arn't replying to grow journals as they have in the past. Nothing to worry about it will pick back up.  *


----------



## ftw2012 (Oct 15, 2006)

i just got done with my journal and kinda thought the same thing...people dont seem to interested..but i still got help when it was needed so keep us posted!


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 16, 2006)

I have to give it to you your doiong a good job. but why put a second light in when its your frist time growing. why not just take just do these with tihs light. then on your second time around add the other light. that way you won't have to worry about newbe proms. when you add the 2nd light . good job keep up the good work


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 16, 2006)

hey thanks sin and you too TBG  you da man   although  every time i type your acronym i think teabag....   too much halo2/videogames oh well anyways thanks for the reply im putting two lights in cause i want to do it right the first time and not regret.  hopefully ive learned from everyone elses mistakes.i will have new pics thurs and will try to post em on the page rather rthan links .  links **** but im a computer moron.  just good at video games.  ill try to updat every thurs as they were germed on 9/21/06 so i can see a comparison pic update.    i think i need to start nutes cause they already got 9 leaves coming out and the bottoms are turning yella.  might be from lack of light maybe need LST   oh well maybe i shouldnt blaze before i type i ramble.  oh well thanks


----------



## 4leaves (Oct 16, 2006)

pics look good. this is my first time growing too. i'm looking forward to put some pics up pretty soon... i'm now on day 9.


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 18, 2006)

hey guys ill have some pics in 24 hours but i got a question since i transplanted 6 days ago 5 of 6 plants are thriving doubled size actually.  but one looks limp like it needs viagra or sumthing.  only a couple tiny yellow spots that arent growing or multiplying have only watered once and it may need water again but after last watering it stayed limp    any ideas


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 18, 2006)

hey got some new pics up  a day early from my weekly update but they are now one month from seed woohoo....   now you see the limpy lookin one do you think that it is in good shape..  thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 19, 2006)

*Your babies are looking great. Which one are you talking about? Can't really tell by the pics. It might just be shock from transplanting. How is your PH? *


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 19, 2006)

hey is it ok to start ferts i bought the fox farms 6 pack.....   im thinking grow big 1/2 strength


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 19, 2006)

wow look at the difference 6 days makes its crazy   also what do alternating nodes look like.   im not planning on flowering till they are about 2 feet cause i got about five feet from top of pot to a maxed out light height    also look at that treetrunk stem wow !!!   fans work wonders


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 19, 2006)

learnin to gro said:
			
		

> hey guys ill have some pics in 24 hours but i got a question since i transplanted 6 days ago 5 of 6 plants are thriving doubled size actually. but one looks limp like it needs viagra or sumthing. only a couple tiny yellow spots that arent growing or multiplying have only watered once and it may need water again but after last watering it stayed limp any ideas


*Did you damage the roots when you transplanted by any chance? *


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 19, 2006)

must have messed em up a little the root ball kind of fell on one of em when i tipped em.   it must have been that one it is starting to turn now though hopefully i didnt do any permanant damage


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 20, 2006)

hey does anyone know how to check soil ph with an electrode ph pen   also does anyone know what might be up with my plants they have some random yellow orange spots.   not too many but a few  will get pics tomorrow any help appreciated    PLZ


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 22, 2006)

here are pics of yellow orange spots im getting they arent everywhere but are multiplying ive only so far used nutes on my two biggest and will feed the smaller ones next water which is in two days i started with grow big FF 1/2 strength and had no nute burn but these spots have been popping up for about 10 days now.  ive checked ph as best i could and used one plant as a test dummy to try to lower the ph   i ran ph5.2 water through the p[lant and the runoff was 6.2   anyways any ideas i have an electrode pen ph  so getting exact soil ph is tough


----------



## rockydog (Oct 22, 2006)

Not sure about the electrode pen, but I would definately check the pH, FF always sends mine really acidic. You can buy a nice tester at home depot for $15. 

The girls look good though, nice fat leaves with tight internodes.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey, learnin to gro, those plants look stressed to me. How many watts of what do you have on them, and how far is the bulb away from the very top of the plants? Do you have drainage holes in the bottom of those buckets so that the plants can drain properly? Did the soil you're using have any types of nutes at all in it?

I'm sure part of the problem is with all the handleing the plants have had. Let me know the answers to the questions I asked and we'll go from there. Try leaving the plants alone for a few days. No touchy no feely. Water with only water, no nutes. Lets see if they pick up some. Water only if they are kind of dry. The weight of the bucket should make it obvious to you. Don't water unless the buckets are getting light. Regular watering kills a lot of plants. They don't have clocks or hours. They only need water when the water is almost gone. Then only enough to moisten the dirt good, not wet it.


----------



## skunk (Oct 22, 2006)

good luck. ps the 2 you said that died did they just not germinate?


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 23, 2006)

hey i hope you find out whats happing soon it would be ashame not to some of those in the end. good luck


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks for all the replies stoney i will answer your questions toni=ght got to get to work and thanks all also 15$ for a ph tester at home depot im there


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 23, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey, learnin to gro, those plants look stressed to me. How many watts of what do you have on them, and how far is the bulb away from the very top of the plants? Do you have drainage holes in the bottom of those buckets so that the plants can drain properly? Did the soil you're using have any types of nutes at all in it?


ok here it goessoil is a mix of 1/2 ocean forest 1/4 perlite 1/4 regular potting soil no nutes... overwatering is not possible as i wait until its dry 2or 3inces down before watering and there are 20to 30 5/16 inch holes drilled in the bottom of each bucket also lights are 400watt hps and 400 watt MH on switchable ballast so when it comes to flower i can have two hps... they are at the closest 6or 8 inches from the light but the temp at that spot is only 76 and has not gone higher in two weeks im going to raise lights but they grew so fast and are still growing super fast....  as for nutes i have only given the two biggest a half dose of FF grow big and they took it well while all the plants have the same similar spots and the big ones have no more or less than the little ones im going to flush em all with ph 6.2 and just go from there..... any other input from you stoney or kade would be great or anyone else.... hick suggested that the the lower leaves could have gotten burned from water dropping on leaves then having direct light... which is probably true for the lower but the upper i dont know


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 23, 2006)

hey me again looks like i got some white hairs and on my two biggest  do they start at the upper nodes first just wondering and is it normal to get preflowers this early  35 days from seed with lights on 24/7     also when flushing i measured ph and the runoff was 6.4    is it possible to be giving the plants too much light  causing spots like that meaning light too close but not too hot i mean i have 9 nodes in about ten inches and two branches at each node and two branches coming off of each one of those     its about 6inches wider than it is tall


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 23, 2006)

learnin to gro said:
			
		

> ...lights are 400watt hps and 400 watt MH on switchable ballast so when it comes to flower i can have two hps... they are at the closest 6or 8 inches from the light but the temp at that spot is only 76 and has not gone higher in two weeks im going to raise lights...


Those lights are too close. For a 400 watt light, it should be 18 inches from the plant tips. That's probably most of your problem.

Take those puppies up to 18 inches. You're frying your plants man. The same thing that gives you a sunburn is what is hurting your plants. Infrared light. You can't see it, you can't feel it and it will fry you and your plants. Think about what you know about cloudy days and how you can get a real bad sunburn even tho it's not hot and it seems to be very little sun. That's the infrared spectrum frying your skin. It's exactly the same with the plants. Your lights are putting out lots of infrared. With 400 watt lights at 18 inches, the infrared is diminished enough to not hurt the plants.

Good luck man. Move those lights up and I think your problems will slowly go away. The leaf that is already burnt won't heal, but at least no more will burn. In about a week, you should start seeing them show better color, leaf shape and leaf appearance towards the normal growth of healthy leaf.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow I need to stop scroolin so fast, I totally missed the 2nd set of pics. I agree with Stoney. My plants did that when my room got too hot.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 23, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> Wow I need to stop scrolling so fast, I totally missed the 2nd set of pics. I agree with Stoney. My plants did that when my room got too hot.


Yes, rockydog, heat stress can also do that. His problem is infrared spectrum burn. It's really not so much the heat as it is the spectrum of light that is concentrated onto the leaf surface.


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 23, 2006)

thankyou thankyou thankyou   you guys rock  dont know what id do without you... stoney thanks a million feedback in hours from someone who has done it a million times!!!!   i will smoke one giant white widow fatty just 4 u    (illl probably put it out after 3 hits but ill try)  this site the mods  the vast knowledge i will do my best to repay you all and future noobs with wisdom learned from all


----------



## rockydog (Oct 23, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Yes, rockydog, heat stress can also do that. His problem is infrared spectrum burn. It's really not so much the heat as it is the spectrum of light that is concentrated onto the leaf surface.


 
Thanks, I learn so much everyday from you'll.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 23, 2006)

There is hardly a week that goes by, that I don't learn something from someone. It's a good feeling. Hey, now I know something I didn't know a second ago!

I love that feeling.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 23, 2006)

learnin to gro said:
			
		

> i will smoke one giant white widow fatty just 4 u


Ok! Fire that puppy up! Puff, puff, toke, toke, snort, snort...


Ahhhhhhhhhh, I caint take no more......


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 24, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> good luck. ps the 2 you said that died did they just not germinate?


no they all germed and i just put em in soilbut i got nervous at how long they took to come up so i poked around and f'd em up i had a 100% germ rate from those and a 0% germ rate from the freebies i got from the company


----------



## Zarnon (Oct 24, 2006)

Try this;  put the back of your hand at your plant level.  If the light is uncomfortable and begins to feel 'burny' it's too close.

I think the closest I got was a foot but with a well vented light.  I have gotten heat burn; the leaves can look really crispy as well.


----------



## skunk (Oct 24, 2006)

im just always interested in peoples germination rate from different seed companys. gl man.


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 24, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> im just always interested in peoples germination rate from different seed companys. gl man.


I cant complain about the company and would use em again if they werent a little pricey... www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com ill say they took 5 weeks with a credit card order a little too long for me.   but customer service replies in 1 business day  sometimes on same day  they quote you 12-16 bus days on delivery...  final report will be quality of the white widow... but like i said the freebies are useless germed the same way and not one sprouted


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 29, 2006)

hey guys its me again.  well my plants have improved quite a bit after the frying problems.  and we are now growing again.. in fact im going to be taking clones the end of this week.   final tally 6seeds  5 females 1 male not bad.  i got the male flowering so i can snag some pollen. i had wanted to wait until my plants got to about 24 inches before i flowered but unfortunately all they are doing is growing sideways as you can see in the picture they are just little bushes. so i think im going to wait 2 more weeks than flower as i will be taking clones the end of this week and will wait for recoivery before i flower. i have now fed the ones on the right twice with FF grow big 1/2 dose and the other three once.  im not sure if there is a little nute burn or maybe a deficiancy of some sort    PLZ LOOK AT CLOSE UP PICS OF LEAVES  any ways they look pretty good with little white preflowers on about 20 diff sites on the biggest plants  the leaves im showing you are probably one of the only 4 or 5 on each plant THNX also pic of plants out of closet is before watering in closet is after watering on next day


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 29, 2006)

learnin to gro said:
			
		

> im not sure if there is a little nute burn or maybe a deficiancy of some sort PLZ LOOK AT CLOSE UP PICS OF LEAVES any ways they look pretty good with little white preflowers on about 20 diff sites on the biggest plants  the leaves im showing you are probably one of the only 4 or 5 on each plant...


Hey LTG, you'll have to do a little experimenting to find if you have a nitrogen or magnesium deficiency, but to me, it looks like one or possibly both.

The next gallon of nutrient you mix, add one teaspoon of Epsom Salts to the water and stir it up good to mix. Try a light foliar spray with this and if it's a Mg problem, it should clear up in just a couple of days.

If it doesn't, try adding just a little more nitrogen to your mix. If you're using a combo nute, add a tad of the "grow" or "vegetative" nutrient to what you've been using.

Good luck man. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Sabby (Oct 30, 2006)

Beautiful and bushy!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2006)

*Your bushy young ladies are looking great. Be sure and take Stoney Bud's advice he is the man. Keep up the great work we wanna see some fat buds on those ladies.  *


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 30, 2006)

hey thanks stoney, and you too TBG and sabby.  yeah im going to try some epsom salts i was kind of thinking the same idea after lookin at all the sick plant posts and other stuff.  one other quick question i have some purple branches on my biggest plants is that a phosphate def  and would me starting to switch to bloom ferts clear that up or should i do something else


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2006)

*Whats up LTG. I'm not sure about everyone else but we get purple stems and stuff all the time and just let it go and they do fine. Some strains get them because it's in the genetics while other times it's because of a phosphorous deficiency or even cold temps.  I would see what someone else says before doing anything drastic.  *


----------



## learnin to gro (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks for the response TBG im just trying to get it all going right before i put em into flower i already started flowering my male and just took 15 clones so the end of this week maybe beginning of next im going to start flower they arent really getting much taller but 5 plants have now taken up almost every square inch of my 4ft x 3ft grow area and the stems from the 2nd node are starting to poke through the top


----------



## Inspector420 (Nov 1, 2006)

Those plants look great you said I was a week behind your grow. My plants seem a month behind compared to yours. Keep doing what your doing


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 1, 2006)

hey guys just a teaser im starting flower tomorrow.  heres my biggun after taking a half a dozen clones a week ago


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 2, 2006)

learnin to gro said:
			
		

> hey guys just a teaser im starting flower tomorrow. heres my biggun after taking a half a dozen clones a week ago


*Man she sure does look great. Hope she buds up real nice for ya.  *


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 2, 2006)

thanks TBG i really appreciate you hangin around through the whole grow so far  and with any luck ill get some good buds.. also on a surprising note i knocked over a seedling two weeks ago and broke it clean in half right at ground level so i put cloning powder on it and buried it now 2 weeks later it has rooted and started growing again amazing how strong these buggers are


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 3, 2006)

hey guys i added some epsom salts and witched to tiger bloom 1/4 strength and big bloom 1/4 strength.  and thanks to the help from the fine people at website my plants are kickin but this is second day into flowering.  and heck those 5 plants are in a 4ftx3ft space and are bustin out it almost looks like a sea of green(unintentional) but im not complaining im counting somewhere around 25 -30 tops at the canopy height 20 inches.. my question is if i keep my plants a minimum of 12inches from the lights theyll be able to stretch about 2ft do you think this is enough or should i consider putting a screen in at about the max height


----------



## rami (Nov 4, 2006)

they look so beautiful.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 4, 2006)

learnin to gro said:
			
		

> my question is if i keep my plants a minimum of 12inches from the lights theyll be able to stretch about 2ft do you think this is enough or should i consider putting a screen in at about the max height


 
Wow there lookin great dude. 
I would put the screen about 6" lower than max ht. They could stratch more than two feet. I've had em stretch up to 3' before depending on the strain.


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 6, 2006)

hey guys been a few well plants are doing good and my 12 clones are starting to grow some new leaves so looks like ill be set for my next gen.   but man these plants are growing between 1and2 inches a night since 12/12 man its getting tight in there probably going to put a screen in this weekend  but ill probably get some pics thursday that ll be 7 days in flower


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 9, 2006)

ok just a question i know it is super noobish but the buds come out of thr top of the plant right where new growth is starting right.   well if thats the case then i have 60 tops right at the canopy line i think its going to get a little crowded in there...(as if its not already)


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 9, 2006)

learnin to gro said:
			
		

> ok just a question i know it is super noobish but the buds come out of thr top of the plant right where new growth is starting right. well if thats the case then i have 60 tops right at the canopy line i think its going to get a little crowded in there...(as if its not already)


Hey man, it sounds like you're on your way to some real bud! The flowers will sprout from each place where a branch meets stem. Right in the "V" of each node. Also of course, the very top.

You can continue to use LST until the third week of flowering. Just be careful. Get the tops as low as possible without damage. After the third week of flowering, you'll see the plants stop growing and start really flowering like crazy.

Good luck man!


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 9, 2006)

alright thanks for the reply stoney heres the pics i promised everything is going god except for how tall these F'ers got but what can you do ok the clones look a little wilted but the new growth is not the two little ones with my clones are just the two seeds i had left. the small one had its stem break in half right at the surface of dirt so i put some cloning pwder on it stem and buried it three weeks later its rooted and kicking but. no buds yet but its looking close. plants have grown a foot in 7 days  i gave too much nutes the other day and then ran 5 gals through each pot now they have stabilized with only tip burn.


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 12, 2006)

hey guys i took these right as the lights went off.  also is a pic of some balls on my male up close and personal.  the damaged looking plant with my clones is what happens when you forget to water your plant when it is rootbound in a keg cup. in here is what i see as the beginning of a bud close up there are lots more hairs everywhere and the pointy thigs next to the hairs have grown very big.plants are about 36 inches and looking quite healthy (i think).  well any opinions? also there are between 60 and 70tops i lose count after 40 usually but im pretty sure there are that many.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2006)

*YES, YES, and YES. Man those young ladies are looking GREAT!! I see that are really starting to fill up that grow space real nice. Your doing a great job man keep it up.  *


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 19, 2006)

hey guys here it is been a while its just that i dont get too many responses when i post but ill try to do it once a week here we go the pics im pretty happy 8 of 9 clones rooted and are currently growing along with a male that is going to be chopped soon cause my fems are about to get banged    anyways here they are


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 19, 2006)

Those plants are looking FINE, LTG.

You're gonna have some nice buds man.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2006)

*Man your ladies are growing up fast and they are looking great. I here ya on not getting many replies to your grow journal as we had the same problem. I just don't understand. With all the members we have on here i can't believe they can't stop by and say damn fine grow man. Anyway everything is looking great man keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice work, gonna need a new user name though soon


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 23, 2006)

Holy shight! Those are lookin great! So you got like 2 months from germination right now right? Damn, that is good. That's a nice set-up to. Easy and very effective. I am curious what kinda yield you get from this grow. Is there anything you would have liked to do different? How about side lighting? Do you think you would have wanted some floros here and there? Really, it don't look like you could fit any to really be effective. Your plants are like my woman. Taking up every bit of room they can.


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 24, 2006)

hey thanks for the comments man you know i really like my setup.  very simple like you said. about side lighting you know it might increase yield but honestly i think i just wont veg as long next time. it was my first time so i had no real idea on how big they stretch and a multitude of other things i have had lots of help from these guys.  but the problem is they can only help you once a problem comes up. so the biggest thing ill have different on my next grow will be my experience and the ability to prevent probs not stop em once they appear.  for instance im having some pretty rough ph issues right now alot of my lower growtht is hurting ill have some pics later .  my runoff of 5.8 water was 6.8-7.0 how this happened i dont know cause ive ph tested my water before every watering/nute but alas i Fd up somewhere so next time will be different ive got my 8 clones vegging now so ill be updating those soon enough..  also next time i buy seeds im thinking of buying a strain that doesnt have to flower 8 or more weeks


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 24, 2006)

wow wish my flower room looks like that good job keep it can't wait to see more buds


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 24, 2006)

You know, it might be a reaction in the soil. Those nutes mixing around, and even some bacteria might be causing the PH to get a lil high. I mean, if you think about it if PH was so easy then there would not be so many tricks and products to change the PH. But the thing that I am wondering... Once again Huggy Bear was reading again and came accross this. It says that it grows best between 6.5 and 7 in soil. And then 5.8-6.8 using a hydro setup. But it seems people on here like to keep it down a lil more. Can anybody tell me about there thoughts on PH and experiences? I remember it mentions about PH sensitive bacteria as well saying that they need a certain range. Of course I am talking about good bacteria. I can't wait to see the pics man. I lost track... what day is it from germ day?


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 24, 2006)

heres a few not too great on the pics but ill get a few more later


----------



## tugboat (Nov 24, 2006)

Learnin to gro, VERY NICE LOOKING!!! Looks like your going to be rewarded with some Nice smoke bro!:headbang2:


----------



## learnin to gro (Dec 6, 2006)

alright been havin serious ph issues dont know how but have lots of dead undergrowth hopefully i can bring tops to full term. shouldnt be too much of a problem as the problems have stabilized. oh well here is some pics.   also my clones got a little chilly they are about 12 inches with between 5 and 7 nodes the entire stem trunk and all other stem is purple i moved them out of the cold room ill get pics and ask for tips.


----------



## skunk (Dec 6, 2006)

lookin good my friend. just watch out for mold and powdery mildew . ussually start having problem with it when packed together like that. just be careful cause its a painstaking job exspecially when getting the powdery mildew problem.


----------



## learnin to gro (Dec 6, 2006)

hey just wondering what does powdery mildew look like


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey nice grow man, Now I gonna read your journal from the start


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 9, 2006)

learnin to gro said:
			
		

> hey just wondering what does powdery mildew look like


*Whats going on LTG. Your ladies are looking great man. Powdery mildew is a white grey color if i'm not mistaken. Keep up the great work LTG. :aok: *


----------



## skunk (Dec 9, 2006)

powdery mildew looks like white powdery blotches .


----------



## skunk (Dec 9, 2006)

oops didnt see you reply tbg.


----------



## IBGrowin (Dec 9, 2006)

those are beuties... i just read ur entire grow journal from the start and im am currently about 3 days into my first serious grow and learned so much from ur growing. i hope mine can come out half as good. keep up


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 14, 2006)

*Whats up LTG. Man the ladies are looking great for sure. Did you give them a good flush after the nute burn? If not you should because they will continue to burn if ya don't.  *


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 15, 2006)

learnin to gro said:
			
		

> hey guys where can i find a cheap eyepiece to chck out my ttrichromes thanks for the help. also yeah tbg when you saw the nute burn they were ready for another watering but thanks for trhe support


 
Checkout ebay, hydro shops carry them too.  Called a jeweller's 'lupe'.


----------



## learnin to gro (Dec 15, 2006)

hey anyone know what magnification is best


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 15, 2006)

10x - 30x, I like 30x.


----------



## skunk (Dec 15, 2006)

radio shack might still carry them .and on the humidity you may not want to lower it much more than 50,i believe females thrive better with more of a higher percentage of humidity like the real outdoor condition in the summer wind,rain,humidity, imho a male developes in stressfull outdoor conditions like low humidity , or too high ,lack of moisture,light ect. i believe when they develope into male pollen seeks the females in a more kosher enviroment to pollenate the females which are better conditions and less stress to have there offsprings.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 20, 2006)

my man u have some very beautiful women...i hope the grow im setting up for now comes out just as good as urs...keep up the good work


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 20, 2006)

Those are some sexy ladies, are they dating yet? If so then hook a brother up!  Looking GOOD!  :bong:


----------



## learnin to gro (Dec 20, 2006)

you know i tried to lock these ladies up and keep em from ever seeing a guy but one snuck in when i wasnt looking and apparently got lucky. cause now i got seeds galore. damn ***** plants next time im going for the chastity belt and chainsaw. belt for the girls chainsaw for the boys. also thanks for the comments. yeah so far this grow has had quite a bit of drama. but on the home stretch its looking good plus i got 8 clones 2-3 weeks into flower all about 24-30 inches and just starting to show buds. ill have some pics of those and the big ones on thurs. i have 6 of mr nice critical mass. about 16 days old and a mother widow been Lsting that is looking pretty good but i have to wait until my 5 biggies are done (maybe 2 weeks) before i can put it in the flower room          
ALSO ON A SIDE NOTE I RECENTLY PURCHASED SEEDS FROM DR CHRONIC. AND THEY GOT THERE QUICK I GOT SENSI NL   AND MR NICE CRIITICAL MASS.THE CRITICAL MASS HAD 6 OF 7 GERM AND GROW WHILE NOT ONE OF MY 15 NORTHERN LIGHTS GERMED. HE TOLD ME HE WONT REPLACE AND TRIED TO BLAME ME. HOW IS IT GROWER ERROR WHEN YOU HAVE TWO STRAINS SIDE BY SIDE AND ONE HAS NO PROBLEMS AND THE OTHER WONT GERM. BEWARE OF THE DOC HE SHOWS NO INTEREST IN MAKING THIS SITUATION RIGHT AND DOESNT SEEM TO CARE


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 20, 2006)

learnin to gro said:
			
		

> ALSO ON A SIDE NOTE I RECENTLY PURCHASED SEEDS FROM DR CHRONIC. THE CRITICAL MASS HAD 6 OF 7 GERM AND GROW WHILE NOT ONE OF MY 15 NORTHERN LIGHTS GERMED. HE TOLD ME HE WONT REPLACE AND TRIED TO BLAME ME.  BEWARE OF THE DOC HE SHOWS NO INTEREST IN MAKING THIS SITUATION RIGHT AND DOESNT SEEM TO CARE


 
How long did you wait for them to germ as some can take more than a week.  But on another note thanks for the warning because many do business but not all business is good business. :bongin:


----------



## learnin to gro (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah the way i germ is just throw the seed a 1/2 inch down in soil and water so what i did was just that 3 days later 4 of 5 critical mass germed and not one of the 7 NL so i let them sit for another week and nothing when i pulled em out not even one tail came out. so i put in 3 more CM and the last 8 NL this time putting the NL in warm water for two days still not one craced open then put em in cups and also put my CM in cups 3 days later all CM's germed and not a single NL it has been 10 days since then and still nothing so im disappointed. 120$ for not one germed seed i spent over 200$ its crap.          also here is a couple pics the first is a group shot of 8 clones and the 5 that are almost done then a few budshots and finally one of my clones about 3 weeks into flower


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 21, 2006)

Damn sneaky males...remember how we were when we were young? 

Sorry, just trying to cheer ya up.  In my journeys through lots of grow journals on various sites, I have found that males sneak in on even the long time gurus...don't let it get ya down .


----------



## joegrow22 (Dec 27, 2006)

mmmm...looking great learning to gro.  That is goin to be one sweet final product


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 28, 2006)

learnin to gro said:
			
		

> hey what ratio of clear cloudy amber is preferredi still have no amber but probably 50-60%cloudy ill throw in a few pics also you see the pic of the plant that is 3 weeks in. i took no clones and this plant had visible trichs at 10 days flower and at three weeks has em on the fan leaves i need to try and reveg or something. also after all my nute burn issues ive decided to go organic from here on out. my ph for all plants is finally right runoff between 6.1 and 6.5 though i will continue to use ph 5.8 water FOREVER. i think my yield will suffer greatly due to ph and nute burn issues but after all it is my first time. and thanks to you all my clones are much healthier than my first set were and are all moving along. also for scale most buds are between 4 and 7 inches long and 2and 4 inches wide


*Whats up LTG. Hey man don't feel bad. Our first grow we had nute burn so bad we ended up turning everything into hash.   We all make mistakes the first time around that's how we learn i guess. As far as the trichromes go as soon as we see amber they come down.  *


----------



## sanchez (Dec 28, 2006)

Yo LTG, I've been with ya since the days of your first skinny plant and totally inspired by your progress.  those are some beautiful plants man!


----------



## moneyme (Dec 29, 2006)

How many days have they been flowering now?


----------



## learnin to gro (Dec 29, 2006)

those pics were of i think 50 days and now they are 57


----------



## moneyme (Dec 29, 2006)

They're lookin sooooo goooood. Lemme know if you need a lung or two when they're done.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 1, 2007)

*Congrats mang on a very fine harvest.   Looks like you gonna be set with free smoke for awhile.   What ya got planned for next grow? You did one hell of a great job on this grow and it has paid off my friend. :aok: *


----------



## Whiskey Agogo (Feb 20, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Your babies are looking good. Are they yellow looking or is that just the picture? Also here is a better way to download your pics so you don't have to use a link. *
> 
> *1) First you hit the post reply button*
> *2) Click on manage attachments*
> ...


 
Hey guys,

I'm not usually a computer moron, but can't seem to post my pictures here. I followed the above steps and everything was working. But when I got to step #11 and clicked ok, it just saved the picture in the little paint window and did not transfer it to the upload screen. I tried all sorts of things to no avail. Can anyone help? Is there an easier way to attach pics (like a copy and paste---like you do on email)? TIA


----------

